# Create your own codex: What would you do?



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

My local store is going to be doing a create your own Codex contest in a few months and I was curious, What would YOUR codex be?

I am making an eldar breakaway faction known as the Sons of Vaul (the forge god). They hate Khaine's guts as you can imagine and so have no aspect warriors. What they do have is unequaled mastery of light and energy. Also they're exodites so they get DRAGONS! (It's in the eldar codex).
We even have Webway Bastions, fully armed bunkers that teleport through the warp along with hunters (like rangers but CC), Knights of all types, jetbikes, and wraithguard with oversized hammers. I might post it when it's done.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm working on my own codex for my Space Marine Chapter. It is mostly focusing on SC's that are different from whats listed in the nilla Dex and Balancing some units to make them more appealing (lowering cost of VV, Thunderfire, and Devs and adjusting the cost of some wargear both up and down.)


----------



## stupidpasswords (Apr 11, 2011)

I was thinking about a codex about a group of human worlds from the dark age of technology that have remained isolated from the imperium, and maintained their technology. So they can only field a small number of units, but those units are incredibly powerful.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I almost made a Chaos Zombie codex, before becoming amazingly bored with it, and stopped. I still got a lot of the data with me though, if anyone wants to pick it up...


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

i have an on and off project of chaos sisters still deciding what to do, its sort of looking like itll be combining the witch hunters with chaos sm with tweaks such as beserkers, their strength and toughness drop to 3 since they are sisters, but they get the faithfull rule, which is more like blessings of the gods.

its just wether or not i want to make the army xD since i have about 3k worth of loyalist sisters.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Kroot. Literally. That's all that's needed for me. I think I will, actually.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Codex: Tallarn

All Al'rahem, All the time! in the Desert.

with the Thoth Armored Cavalry Regiment army list.:victory:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Kroot. Literally. That's all that's needed for me. I think I will, actually.


^ That right there. Give those Space Chicken mercs the credit they deserve.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been kicking a couple of ideas around for some time now. The first is re-writing the Chaos Space Marine Codex so it stops sucking, the second is to work on something for the Adeptus Mechanicus.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

id make a Traitor Guard dex


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The Lost and The Damned.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I've got a personal SM codex, but I'm currently working on an underground faction hellbent on toppling the Imperium from below. It's got a bunch of different units in it from all sorts of different codexes, mixing and matching them


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have edited all of the entries in my SM codex to match my fighting tigers of veda army. However because all the changes are stylistic it still is legal to use in tournaments.

As 3 examples assault terminators can only take lightning claws because they seem much more tigery and the tigers prefer to attack with speed rather than power.

Legion of the Damned are renamed as harijan who are tigers who have been banished for being lax in duty and now fight to redeem themselves. They have a new special rule chowing that they are outcasts by forbidding any IC from joining them as well as not allowing them to ride in any transport.

Practically all tigers have their own kind of codex which implements some of their ideals on top of Guillimans. Most fighting tiger units may ONLY consist of 5 or 10 men. Not other unit size is allowed.

So you don't need to create an entirely new codex to make something interesting. Sometimes a few tweaks can create something that has an entirely new playstyle.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

A personal world eaters codex called:
_ Codex: Daemonic Marines_

Its about some CSM marines I'm going to convert to they are like a bloodletter-bezerker cross.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Those big bear-like scissor hands monsters that were next to the Kroot in a concept art in 3rd edition, but it would be a waste of time as they are likely coming as Tau allies in the next dex.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd stick with my Tau to be honest, I think they are awesome, however, I do think kroot should get their own codex but Tau still get a couple units (like chaos and Daemons)


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Codex: Iron Hands.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> ... the second is to work on something for the Adeptus Mechanicus.



This would be my Codex. Not that I have any models designed, or artwork, or even very many ideas on the subject.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I already made a necron fandex.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Codex: Exodite Eldar


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Codex: Raven Guard
and/or
Codex: Hrud



> Those big bear-like scissor hands monsters that were next to the Kroot in a concept art in 3rd edition, but it would be a waste of time as they are likely coming as Tau allies in the next dex.


Those are clawed fiends... they are in the DE codex though they are less hairy and have more eyes.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

*Codex: Xenos*


The codex would include the Hrud, the Ambull, the Chuffian, the hyper violent Barghesi, etc. All those minor races that we've always wanted to see models and rules for!

It would allow for you to play in one of three ways:
1.) To field an army of just one minor race (an entire force of Ambull for example)
2.) To field an entire Codex: Xenos army, mixing races from the codex, etc. We smaller races got to stick together you know.  It's an awfully big and mean universe out there... 
3.) To be taken as allies for certain 40K races. I say "certain," because for the life of me I couldn't figure out why Tyranids or Necrons would ally with anyone (other than the Necrons with the Blood Angels of course :wink: ).

Fluff would be present for why each race might work together along with stories and such of them having done so, etc. so everything's nice and tightly put together and people would feel the allying of races would make sense. 


The codex would provide each race with at least one HQ and Troop choice, but would otherwise see variety throughout the other FOC slots as to what race could field what. For example, maybe the Barghesi would have an HQ, elite, two troop, and a heavy support choice, while the Ambull might have an HQ, elite, troop, and two heavy support choices. Another race might have two fast attack but no elite choice, etc. This would make things varied and interesting. I wouldn't want things to be cookie cutter where each race gets one FOC entry. What choices each race has access to, would would reflect the overall design fluff and combat tactics of each race.


Each race in Codex: Xenos would get one boxed set of miniatures crammed with sprue options to make the different units you could field (i.e. the components are there to make the Ambull HQ, troop, elite, etc.). In addition each race might get one other kit. Maybe the Hrud have a special vehicle, while the Barghesi have a unique and special heavy support choice. Components can be many in each set and between the two of them you'd be able to have the components to field anything in your list.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Kinda like the grey knight boxes?
Sounds like a really cool idea!


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Codex: Lost Colonies could be interesting. Base it on the human civilizations that aren't part of the Imperium, like the Interex from the HH novels. They could use AIs in combat, ally with xenos, and other things Imperial forces can't do.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

One anti-vote to cancel out any suggestion that wears power armor, or any army that'd just be a copy of the Imperial Guard (I'm looking at you, Traitor Guard and Squats). ^_^

Seriously though, I say we need another 'monstrous' army. How about transports for monstrous creatures? Or better yet, vehicles that spit out monstrous creatures when they're destroyed (or can destroy themselves to voluntarily spit out the creature)? Think of it as a robotic husk/prison, moving an encaged monster towards the enemy.

That, or we just need Necron to be made for viable, so people will actually play them more, aside from 3 monolith lists.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I would make something like this:

http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=54292

Oh wait, I already have.

Midnight


----------



## Company Master (Mar 25, 2011)

An Adeptus Mechanicus codex would be a good idea.

I would call it Codex : Skitarii Legions.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Definitly a +1 for the kroot.

What about Non-Imperial Humans? Somthing like Codex:Necromunda?


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

i would make Codex:Angels of the Emperor.

Like Chaos daemons, only like Emperor of mankind stuff, you know some humans space marines or abhumans die , and their souls go the warp and fight for the emperor.

something tells me this goes against lots of other fluff, but i think it would just be cool.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

connor said:


> i would make Codex:Angels of the Emperor.
> 
> Like Chaos daemons, only like Emperor of mankind stuff, you know some humans space marines or abhumans die , and their souls go the warp and fight for the emperor.
> 
> something tells me this goes against lots of other fluff, but i think it would just be cool.


Like the Avenging Angels from Soulstorm?

Midnight


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Eviltim said:


> Definitly a +1 for the kroot.
> 
> What about Non-Imperial Humans? Somthing like Codex:Necromunda?


Someone made a rogue trader codex where you have all kinds of mercs and tech working for one rogue trader. I don't remember where i found it though.


----------



## Company Master (Mar 25, 2011)

How about Codex : Custodian Guard? That would be very cool.


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

id make a traitor guard codex as well because they are so cool but there drawback is always morale so make the troop chioces cheaper i have done my own traitor codex and its mainly based on khorne with my own special character


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I would make a Matt Ward dex. All of the choices in the army are Matt Ward with maxed out stats. The only fluff is at the beginning of the book. "Matt Ward is a veteran of a millionbillion battles and once destroyed an entire sector when he sneezed and farted at the same time."


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Like the Avenging Angels from Soulstorm?
> 
> Midnight


 
sorry dude, i never played any of the WH40K games, although i would want to.

what is the avenging angels?


----------



## Stopdrop&roll (Apr 18, 2011)

mynameisgrax said:


> One anti-vote to cancel out any suggestion that wears power armor, or any army that'd just be a copy of the Imperial Guard (I'm looking at you, Traitor Guard and Squats). ^_^


 B b b b but squats D: dwarfs in space what could be more awesome? 
But anyway my number 1 thing to do would be vito any suggestions mat ward made towards the making of the codex.


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

Making a codex that's basically about "what would happen if the imperium got interested in war animals and biological engineering?"

the restults? 20 new rules on how to treat riders on beasts, randomizing targets and all that not fun stuff combined with the awesomeness of having your guys move stupidly fast (12 inches+ for some guys) across the table and getting a charge bonus equal to how much momentum counters they have.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Im working on Codex: Leizeisans

It's for a race that is too small to wage war on their own, and so they've built a huge army of robots and machines to fight for them, with their own race being elites. They have a heavy air-based strike team strategy, excelling in strategic drops and tactical insertions.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Codex: Adeptus Arbites, Codex: Grot Revolution (think Gorkamorka!), Codex: Blood Pact could be good, Codex: Harlequins (i want mimes and solitaires!)

I could keep throwing ideas out all night


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Codex: Tesco

Because in the forty-first Millenium every little helps.

You could have a whole series of spin-offs, Codex Asda/Walmart for horde players, Codex: Sainsbury for Tau/Eldar players, Codex: Morrisons for IG and finally Codex: The Co-operative for Tyranid players.

Of course most people would use Codex: Tesco because that would be seen as the ultra-competitive, auto-win codex.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

connor said:


> Sorry dude, I never played any of the WH40K games, although I would want to.
> 
> What are the Avenging Angels?


Golden, winged Sisters of Battle, temporary but invulnerable, raised from dead Sisters and armed with two-handed Power Swords. Supposedly their faithful spirits raised to fight the foe once more.

Midnight


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Codex: Ultramarines

Oh wait...


----------

